# What is your favourite camp cooked meal while away camping with horses..?



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

In summer we take a pack horse with supplies on camping treks, and lately some of our group have started boasting about their ability to produce gorgeous camp oven ,cooked meals over the camp fire.. what is your most favourite culinery delight...?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ones other people cook.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My barn buddies and I have made a few overnight trips and cooked in Dutch Ovens. We had a blast doing it. One night we had chicken pot pie with big ol' biscuits. We had brownies for dessert on night. We also had a chicken and rice dish one time. There are all kinds of recipes out there to use. We had as much fun making the dinners as we did riding.


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

yes. same with our treks, we sometimes have a day off riding in the middle of the trek for some camp life, and love cooking in the camp (dutch) oven.

Ever tried making a loaf of fresh bread..? takes 3 odd hours to prep and bake and it dissappeared in bout 2 mins..

Scones are another easy to bake also.

My old cast iron camp oven fell off the pack horse and broke, so imported an aussie made spun steel oven.. fantastic..(smilies)


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, if we camp in an area with electric, I bring a crock pot.

Throw in a pound or so of boneless, skinless chicken breasts and pour on a jar of salsa - preferably something with a lot of substance to it, like beans and corn. 

Set to "low" and hit the trail.

When you get back, you have ready-to-eat fajita-style chicken. We bring along a bag of soft flour tortillas, and all the "fixins" for tacos/burritos. I'll heat the tortillas up in a skillet, and it's time to eat.

I also like red beans and rice with sausage, especially on those cooler riding days.

And you can't beat the flavor of steaks grilled over hot coals. . .and corn on the cob heavily-buttered and wrapped in tin foil to grill.

Geez. Now I'm hungry. . .


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

We have had pot lucks up at Ebenezer. Randy was grilling steaks and chicken k-bobs, and everyone brought something different. Kent made a HUGE pot of red beans and sausage and rice....YUM...Way too much fun. We are going on a trip in late October and we will be cooking some. Don't know if it will be Dutch Oven but we will not be anywhere close to a place to run to for dinner!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Chili  Nothing better after a long day than a hot bowl of chili followed by s'mores. Mmmm.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> ones other people cook.



Ditto.

Joe, I guess we'd better not try a long ride together. We would starve.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll eat anything someone else cooks without complaint. If it's left to me I'll whip up a quick sandwich and call it good, probably peanut butter and jelly since those ingredients travel well.


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

I tried doing that quick sort of meal but lately I have been getting a hard time for not keeping up to the required camp food standard apparently.. If you want a laugh, read about one of my mishaps in the camp kitchen, while I was trying to impress my smart *** riding mates....

In my website www.canterburyhorsetrailriders.org go to the stories section and scroll down to the headline Whisky Tango for the very funny evening... I am giving up trying to impress.. after this ...lol


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Darrin,
I have always hated peanut butter. Gag...wouldn't eat it - it sticks to the roof of your mouth. Hubby absolutely loves peanut butter. 

I made a ride with my friend Margaret earlier this year and she brought one and we shared it. Hahahaha...now I will eat them - I share the crusts with Biscuit. I tried to give him the center a few weeks ago and he was like me "naaaa, sticks to the roof of my mouth!" They are nice to drag around though. No refrigeration is necessary.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Denise, I thought that I was the only person in the world that hates peanut butter. I think that we were twins, separated at birth.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

QOS said:


> Darrin,
> I have always hated peanut butter. Gag...wouldn't eat it - it sticks to the roof of your mouth. Hubby absolutely loves peanut butter.
> 
> I made a ride with my friend Margaret earlier this year and she brought one and we shared it. Hahahaha...now I will eat them - I share the crusts with Biscuit. I tried to give him the center a few weeks ago and he was like me "naaaa, sticks to the roof of my mouth!" They are nice to drag around though. No refrigeration is necessary.


Not only do I love peanut butter the no refrigeration neccessary is the deal maker for me. I cringe at the thought of eating something with mayo in it after hours in the saddle bag.

My mom started sharing her crust with my horse over my objections. I finally ended it one day while we ate without dismounting. Her mare at the time was 15hh while my gelding is 16.2hh. I did nothing to stop him when he noticed her pulling out her sandwich. Lets just say her arms were not long enough to keep her sandwhich away from him. She quit feeding him her crusts after that.


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a hard case Irish Draught horse that I use for trekking, and being of Irish Decent he is full of mischief...

I have to hide from him to eat anything in peace... he loves chocolate, peanuts any sort of sandwich or bread roll, he will pinch my stubby bottle of beer if I leave it on the ground, he picks it up with his teeth and lifts his head to drain the beer into his mouth... I have never known a horse like this one..hehehe

Several times now he has come inside the hut we are staying... imagine a full grown horse inside the hut... lol.. one time he nearly demolished a wall of a hut when he decided to back out thru the little door he came in thru.. it was so so funny..


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so lame! We just eat those dehydrated backpacking meals. Add hot water and eat! They are actually pretty good. I like the salmon prima vera best. But I like to pack light so we have plenty of room for bug spray!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My favorite is always breafasts...LOVE the mix of hash browns and diced bacon with ketchup. ^^


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> I'm so lame! We just eat those dehydrated backpacking meals. Add hot water and eat! They are actually pretty good. I like the salmon prima vera best. But I like to pack light so we have plenty of room for bug spray!


For pack trips I eat dehydrated food myself. It's quick, easy, not bad tasting and most importantly light. They are just to darn expensive for horse camping when my pickup hauls the food instead of my horse.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Dutch ovens, etc....? what a luxury :lol:
To much weight . My cookware consists of a titanium cup and small titanium camp pot. Amazing how little they weigh.

My favorite? If I'm extremely lucky enough to come across a good sized snake it will be first choice. Super easy to clean, beautiful white meat and taste great (wish I could buy it at the store). Especially nice with the smokey flavor from roasting over the fire. It's wishful thinking though. 3 times in 40 years are not good odds even in the heavily snake populated Southeast.

Sometimes on the first day out I'll have the luxury of being able to fix bacon and pan bread fried up in the bacon grease (they'll keep that first day).

After that it's MRE's (chilli mac is always safe :lol unless I ride past someplace to pick up something.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Celeste, that is possible!!!! Hahahahahaha. My husband was floored when I made myself a PBJ because I have always said I thought they were disgusting. I don't really like the taste of peanuts - oddly enough though, I like peanut butter cookies. 

Biscuit loves to share a snack with me. He loves crackers, his former owner said he was crazy about animal crackers. Actually, Biscuit just freaking loves to eat. My first horse, Red, would turn his nose up at all kinds of stuff, run you over for Alfalfa, but an oatmeal cookie from Starbucks for his birthday , no less, was rolled around in his mouth as spit out!! Biscuit likes 2 point bars from Weight Watchers - Sarge likes them better though. Biscuit thinks they are too sticky on his teeth. Hahahahah I try to remember to give him a bite of whatever I am eating - he licked coke out of my hand last week.

Its Lbs Not Miles - OMG eating a snake?? Saints preserve me - I just passed out on the floor. I have heard of people eating snakes - I would have to be starving. I like all kinds of stuff but I am a little finicky over wildlife. :shock: Can you cook in the little titanium cup/pot thingy? That could work quiet nicely. Doesn't have to be fancy. Dried soup would work well, or heck even a can of soup to heat up. I like fish - if you were somewhere you could fish you could have a fine meal - just a little Tony Chacherier's seasoning and you would be good to go!!!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

QOS said:


> Its Lbs Not Miles - OMG eating a snake?? Saints preserve me - I just passed out on the floor. I have heard of people eating snakes - I would have to be starving. I like all kinds of stuff but I am a little finicky over wildlife. :shock: Can you cook in the little titanium cup/pot thingy? That could work quiet nicely. Doesn't have to be fancy. Dried soup would work well, or heck even a can of soup to heat up. I like fish - if you were somewhere you could fish you could have a fine meal - just a little Tony Chacherier's seasoning and you would be good to go!!!


Snake is excellent eating. Taste better than chicken and cooks quicker too. It's just rare to come across one when I'm riding (they can feel the horse coming and are generally long gone).

Yes it's pretty easy to cook in the cup or pot. It works better than a pan since I can still fry in the pot as well as boil things. You just can't cook a lot at one time. Since it's usually MRE's I just boil some water and eat out of the pouch (not clean up afterwards :lol. Brew my tea right in the cup. Canned food is too much weight again. First night out from home is usually the luxury meal. I'll often go a few lbs heavy on the first day (since the horse is always well rested when we ride out from home) with things like bacon, and tube of biscuts, a little extra feed, etc, because I know they'll keep uncooled for the day and they're weight will be gone for the next day. Gives me an unhealthy (but tasty :lol dinner and breakfast as well as an extra day of feed for the horse. That gives me the ability to make an extra day before I'll need to resupply. 

I've taken some fishing line and hooks before, but it was almost always just excess gear since I seldom was somplace I could fish. Unless it was at a site I where I was going to spend the day resting I never really had the time to spend fishing even if I had a place to. I learned real quick to shed excess items that I didn't really need.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

On the snake eating thing, is there a way we can "unlike" a post?

Lol. I have heard that they are good, but I think Denise and I both would go for peanut butter first. 

My son has eaten roasted armadillo while camping. I think he had a lot of beer before making that decision.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Breakfast - Mountain Man breakfast. 1 lb of sasauge browned in Dutch oven At 1lb of shredded potatoes, then add 1 doz eggs. Keep stiring and searve with lots of Tortias. Works good for camps at the truck or first day where you can keep the meat cold or frozen. @nd and 3rd days end up being Pancakes or dehydrated hash brown with some Spam or other canned meat cooked in.

Dinner is often Cheese and Brocholi dry soup mix. Light weight and we get water from the stream or lake. ( filtered of course) served with lots of hard rolls. Even if the rolls mash while being packed in, they are still good dipped in the soup.

Canned Chicken, cooked with a few potatos, carrots, onions is pretty good back country meal also.

We frequently make a Peach cobbler in the dutch ovens. Canned peaches, cake mix are easy to pack


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

It has been interesting to sit back and read some of your likes in the culinery area.
Your food taken and eaten on the trail is very different to the average New Zealand riders diet.

I personally breakfast, like grain cereal and made up milk with a cup of tea, lunch is usually sandwiches with perhaps lettuce, tomato and ham etc, and dinner some sort of stew, potato, carrot, and dehy peas and of course gravy, and followed by fruit and perhaps a yummy topping. 
Variations of these meals are had every day while at camp.. hence why we take a pack horse... and really the pack horse is little hassle once we get into a routine.. love trekking..!


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

We make pizza in the Dutch ovens. Yummy. Camping this week with the horses leave tonight. We come back to camp every day tho


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

I am very envious of you folks being able to head out on treks over there, its winter here and currently raining, with snow in the mountains where we normally go in summer..
I was talking to a friend who was talking to a trapper wintering over at the StanleyVale hut where we often base out treks in summer. he was saying the other day there was 1.5 metres of snow around the hut and hard work getting around... Roll on summer.....


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

When I was guiding pack trips in Colorado, we went places where there were no "drop camps", so dutch ovens were out of the question. We carried a light small grill, a couple of roasting forks and two tin "cool handle" frying pans.

My favorite dinner was grilled steaks (often elk), then sliced potatoes and onions with sliced yellow squash and zuchinnis added in. Season with salt pepper and garlic powder....mmmmmmm. Then add some fried bread and you have a simple but great feast.


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

We are the same, we dont have supply drops hence taking our packhorses, we love the camp oven cooking and love making fresh baked bread and scones etc..


----------

